# will my carte de séjour be cancelled?



## scrambledup (6 mo ago)

I was hired by a French employer and sponsored to move to Paris in the spring. I was just involuntary terminated during my trial period, and my carte de séjour is being manufactured. What is my current legal status and how long do I have to stay in France to try to get a new job?
I was approved for a pluriannuelle under salarié qualifié / entreprise innovantebut it was sponsored by my employer.

Does it remain tied to them? And should I expect it to be cancelled even as it is already in process? I was told I would be contacted by the préfecture once it was finished, but I haven’t heard back yet and was just let go this week.


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

I hope someone in the forum has knowledge in this area and can help. It just seems to me pretty callous of this employer to bring you to a new country, which is no small step (accommodation, personal effects…) and then fire you in the trial period. You would hope they have at least enough respect for people that they will not hinder the CDS process already underway so you can look for other roles.
Good luck.


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

what do you mean approved? do you have a recipisse and only waiting for the card to be issued?
If yes, then you will get your card and you can stay for its validity ... your card will say allowed to work, hence you can search for a job, however I am not sure what should be done, continue until the card expires then provide the new employer data for renewng the titre or it has to be done as early as starting the job....?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It might help to take a look at this from the employer's side of things. This is the page from the Ministry of the Interior for employers, explaining what categories of foreigners a French employer can hire without having to first obtain a work authorization. Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur 
Since the OP didn't mention exactly what type of carte de séjour is involved, but did say something about "pluriannuel" it could be useful to see how a potential employer will consider her candidacy.


----------

